# Heart cath using Adenosine injection



## beth74ann (Aug 15, 2008)

Our doctors are using a new technique during some of their heart catheterizations to check some patients for pulmonary hypertension.  During the catheterization the doctor injects Adenosine and the patient is measured for pulmonary hypertension.  What is the best way to code the Adenosine injection and measurements?


----------

